# One or two AI prime HD freshwater



## Jaybo (Apr 10, 2018)

I currently have a 4 bulb T5 setup on my high tech 40g planted tank. I have a AI prime fresh water im taking off a tank and thinking of putting on the 40g. Should I purchase another unit or will one be enough? Dimensions are 23.6" x 19.68" x 18.89" my substrate is 14" from the rim and in the back and 16" in front.
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

2 unless you want to downgrade your lights and even then it's still a downgrade.


----------



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

Probably 3-4 would keep it closer to your current t5 set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

I think the previous posters are underestimating the AI Primes capabilities a tad. At 24" in one dimension you will have a some dim areas on the ends. You can mitigate that by hanging it a bit higher. Say 8-10 inches from the waters surface and bias it towards the front of the tank by an inch or 3. Since you already have the light, test it out for yourself. I think you'll be surprised at the coverage it is capable of and it's intensity. 

I can't see the fixture you currently have on the tank but you could, if you wanted to, combine the T5's and the AI Prime to create a best of both worlds situation. That's probably the route I would go myself. Hang the T5's in front and the AI Prime towards the back a bit. Then adjust the colors of the AI Prime to mesh well with the bulbs you're using in the T5.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Add up the bulb wattage..divide by 2 .. that's about a "starting point" for what you need in LED's..
Well maybe multiply by .75..

Anyway key will be in lensing and mounting height..

Loooks to be like 4 18W bulbs..ish

One AI is close...


----------



## Jaybo (Apr 10, 2018)

I have full powerful setup 2 x FS+UV and the red and blue bulb. I forget what model number
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybo (Apr 10, 2018)

Powerveg sorry

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The real question here is why do you think the Prime will light your tank better than the T5 you already have? Is there something you are looking for that the T5 is not currently giving you?


----------



## Jaybo (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't like the color as much as my 16g. I fell like the colors are a bit washed

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

Side by side
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ditch the blue bulb. Try something like a warm white or maybe even an actinic since it won't look like anything to your eyes. I wouldn't run a blue bulb on anything less than a 6 bulb setup as it can overpower. Higher temp lights with a lot of blue makes plants looked washed out.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

You didn't tell me the size of the bulbs.. and yes you can def improve the current color of the t5...

you also need to raise the AI a bit..


----------



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

Just for reference, I had one AI prime above a 60u, which is just under 24" wide. Mounted at 20" above the substrate (tank is 14" high). Definitely had low light on the 2-3" on either side of my tank. 

To me, the intensity of the light isn't the issue at all. I used mine with its peak intensity between 55%-60% and that was plenty. The issue was the cone of light it casts. 

I suppose the fix was to raise the height of the light significantly, then increase the intensity... But I didn't want it looking that way. 

That being said, I don't have any experience with t5. I just know they don't really have a cone of light, and your bulbs probably go pretty close to end to end on your tank. Hence my estimation of more than 2 AI primes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kfactor (Aug 15, 2018)

I would try 1 first and with all the controls u have with the ai prime it’s worth it . I think as well U will never have to change bulbs to get the colour u want and I think it will have a cleaner look


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Jaybo said:


> I currently have a 4 bulb T5 setup on my high tech 40g planted tank. I have a AI prime fresh water im taking off a tank and thinking of putting on the 40g. Should I purchase another unit or will one be enough? Dimensions are 23.6" x 19.68" x 18.89" my substrate is 14" from the rim and in the back and 16" in front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you got a couple of different opinions. Some obviously from T5 folks... You said you already have the light, why not try it? I guarantee your results will give you a more accurate picture than any of the replies here. Put it on for a few weeks, if it's not doing the job you can make a more educated opinion on whether to add another or go back to your original.


----------



## Jaybo (Apr 10, 2018)

I removed the blue light and it definitely cleaned up the look. Only issue I have now is my the blues on my German blue rams and neon tetrasare not popping. Is there a inbetween bulb I can add that won't overpower the tank but make the blue stand out with my fish?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybo (Apr 10, 2018)

Kubla said:


> Well, you got a couple of different opinions. Some obviously from T5 folks... You said you already have the light, why not try it? I guarantee your results will give you a more accurate picture than any of the replies here. Put it on for a few weeks, if it's not doing the job you can make a more educated opinion on whether to add another or go back to your original.


I put the one light on and I have to many shadows with my hard scape. The colors are perfect though.. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well.. one can raise..tilt..de-center as needed..
glass will bounce the light back in...so it can be used..

Might find a sweet spot. 
LEd's are generally more "3D" ..

Or remove the lens..


----------

